# Vermillion Friday 11/8



## duckman (Sep 18, 2004)

Heading up tomorrow to fish in the rain. Planning at starting at the Rt2 bridge and work north. Will be the numbnut in camo jacket and waders who would rather be duck hunting but his back is too screwed up..... lol ... 

say hi if you see me


----------



## clip (Oct 25, 2007)

Duckman, I'll be the guy with the 2 boys, stop for a cup of coffee


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Good luck!
Went to the rocky today and it is the lowest I have ever seen it.
We need some rain!


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

I fished the Vermilion today from 11 to 2:30 and had only one hook up on a spawn sac but could not land the fish. I saw only one steelie caught while I was there. The river is low and crystal clear, loaded with leaves, and has virtually no current. Everyone needs to start doing the rain dance so we can get this river up where it should be. I'm gonna try to get out again tomorrow morning...I'll keep an eye out for you guys. Good luck.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

it'll prolly snow instead of rain now. I'd doubt the river will ever get high until late winter when the snow melts and stuff. other than that I just don't see it happening.. as for steelhead at rt 2. none again. matter of fact we been there 8 times in the last 3 weeks and ain't seen one yet this fall. we r going more north next time. theres no way they r that far yet. people say they r catching um farther down than that but I just don't get it. you must of gotten lucky or something. there is not one fish at rt2 all the way south to the log jam. I know what to look for and none r there. well next time we r going north. I bet we have more luck cause we r going way north of rt 2 next time out! will let ya kno. only other thing i can think of is that everyone catches um before we get there. but I know what I see and I see not one freaking steelie by rt 2


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Even though the river is low, the fish won't wait forever. Low and clear, try night fishing with golden shiners instead of minnows. They will move up the riffles at night if they can't move during the day. Their instincts to move upstream is too great this time of year.


----------



## duckman (Sep 18, 2004)

Well it was a great morning and I had a lot of fun. I enjoyed chatting with a couple of guys who practically live there by their accounts.

I broke off twice and landed one nice fish. They were up high feeding on minnows. So rapalas and spinnners were the ticket. I did see some nice fish caught and released. 

I fished for 6 hours and saw 5 fish landed.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

awesome duckman! we are going out tomorrow.. hopefully I will just see one! maybe get lucky and even catch one!!! can't wait!!


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

I fished Vermilion nearly all day today and it was another extremely slow day. I only caught one, but boy was it a beauty, (29" my new PB), and I got him on a crank bait. Again so frustrating seeing the steelies jump and chase minnows all around my baits. The area of the river I was fishing is just wall to wall minnows and the steelies seem to gorge all day on them. This means the fish are there in decent numbers but it's hard to get them to pay attention to your baits rather than the minnows. Even when fishing with live minnows it's slow...I just don't get it. I'm not sure if I saw any of you guys down there, I saw someone's Yukon XL with an OGF decal on it. I was the guy in the Cleveland Browns cap...GO BROWNS!!! I may give it another shot tomorrow.


----------



## duckman (Sep 18, 2004)

The yukon with the ogf sticker was mine and yeah that was a nice fish you caught... jojo ... I will be doing that again even if it is that slow ....

well off to the store to pick up some brine materials for smoking


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

how you guys even get a spot at the powerlines? wall to wall people there??? maybe I got to camp out over night or something lol. anyways we fished farther up by the campground between the powerlines and where about 5 boats with 4 guys in each boat were there and caught zero. I did see 2 jump and one guy catch something big that maybe was a steelie but couldn't tell. other than that spot being packed and no places to fish nothing else happened. maybe we will just wait for um to come up river.... I am not one for casting next to someone and all that crap. good luck guys! hope ya catch some more :B 
my time will come sooner or later. 
besides losing my nippers, my last idicator and 4 flies the one thing that irked me a lil more was that I've been fishing the river all year long and all of a sudden all these new people come around just cause the steelies are in town! where were all you when it was summer and no chrome was around?


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

I didn't realize that was you I was fishing near Duckman. I'm glad to hear you had a good time. 

Fishaholic, I don't know if we're talking about different powerlines, but I fished around them today 8:30 to 2 and I didn't think it was all that crowded. I'd say there were never more than 10 guys there at a time in my line of sight, and I only saw one boat. Yeah, ideally I would prefer to have a hole all to myself, but I thought everyone there gave eachother enough room to work. The fishing was slow again. I landed one on a spawn sac and saw maybe 5 or 6 others caught while I was there.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

the powerlines I was talking about are right after the campgrounds. its where alot of people in the summer go to fish in boats but it was way to shallow this time to make it in a boat. me and steelin went down at the closed campground instead cause the road entrance you guys go down at was packed full. maybe you seen us even tho we never went all the way to you guys cause we couldn't just wade through all the guys to get across. we both had camo on and some neoprene waders and fly poles. we walked that way once and counted over 10 or so guys all in a row. we couldn't get past um all so we just turned around and went back by the campground.if thats not busy then I'd hate to see it when it is. maybe I am just used to peasly cause last spring when we used to go there you could actually find a spot without guys in casting distance. plus I am not one to try to piss people off by standing too close to um and taking there spot over.. maybe we will try to go earlier next time or on a weekday.


----------



## JumpinJackBass (Nov 13, 2007)

seems like vermilion is a hot topic these days!  Good to see there are still a large number of anglers fishing her. I was out there on sunday and did pretty well. Saw a few others do well too. Fishaholic69 sounds like you should invest in an aquarium so you can fish all by your lonesome and you won't lose so much stuff!  lol...I haven't been by those campgrounds you talk about in better than 20 years but i used to pull huge fish out of those still waters along the rocks....lots of deep holes over there, there should be some huge fish hangin in there! all those boats weren't there for nothing. the power lines are not the only spot to fish! only prob with those still deep spots is you can't see the fish. you said you fished there all summer so you should have done your homework on the river bottom layout. obviously you didnt though or you would have oodles of fish compared to those guys that weren't there. It really all depends on how seriouse you are about getting fish. anyone can look in a riffle and see a fish, few can fish blind and get great numbers! Good luck and by the way most anglers do not get pissed off when you fish by them unless you act like an idiot and have no respect. remember that a river is public land and people can fish it anytime they want and the seinority factor does't factor in fishing. You say you havent got a steelie yet which kinda leads me to beleive that YOU are the new guy and all those other people have fished that spot and the river for a long time just by looking at the age of most the guys i have seen there this year. fishing around people is a great thing you can learn alot from a fellow angler, like the different ways to fighting a fish, and different retrival methods. If you haven't caught a trout yet you may want to watch some others do it first to learn a litle bit or your gonna lose alot more than 4 lures and an indicator!! You are not born a pro you must learn from others mighty grasshopper!!!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

1st of I got 7 aquariums.... so ya. i guess I have alot of places to fish. also I do know the layout but I am not gonna walk up and push someone out of a spot cause there r standin in it. I have fished all year on the vermilion and started right after the steelies left. thats prolly the big reason I haven't caught one yet. I did catch one last year on a spin cast but thats no fun to me anymore also I have been known to swim to get my flys back so losing all that was a big deal to me.. Plus I think I've done alot of homework seeing as tho I just started fly fishing in april and already I have caught all kinds of fish, learned to cast better and started tying my own flies. I wasn't trying to disrespect anyone and anyone can fish where they want. basically I am not one to fish next to 20 guys. I wouldn't wanna cast a fly line all around peoples heads and you prolly wouldn't want me to neither. I mean unless you want me to fish next to you  . well good luck man hope ya catch some fish. thanks for all the insights......


----------



## JumpinJackBass (Nov 13, 2007)

well fishaholic69 i was only kidding when i said that about the aquariums.... i didnt mean you needed to go buy 7! lol. I am glad you dont go pushing people out of spots that probably wouldn't go over to well with the fishing community. all i was saying is there are alot of places to fish so dont get all bent out of shape when guys are in a certain spot....if they are catching fish you can catch fish other places basically with the same method and get results. it is great to see that you are trying to perfect your fly fishing and have gone into depth with the tying. it is a great art to master if there is a such thing as mastering it. and just for the record spin cast fishing isn't as fun as fly fishing but there are times when it suits the day better, meaning when fishing around a whole lot of anglers it probably is easier to spin cast. i applaude you for trting to save flies as i understand they are expensive but for further referance it may noy be a good idea to wade out into a good fishing spot to retreive a lost item. this can cause 2 things to happen. 1: you can disturb the fishing in that area for quite some time after you wade in there and 2: if it is a heavily fished spot it could upset other anglers which is not very nice....with that being said i hope you catch your first steelhead on your fly rod and enjoy the great surroundings. didnt mean to get your waders all in a bunch just trying to have some fun on here and try to educate a newer angler.


----------



## bigbuck44089 (Nov 4, 2007)

I agree dont go bashing spin cast cause some of the days out there a damn fly wont do the trick. Sometimes the fly comes in handy when the spin cast doesent. And ive been down there fishing almost all week. I have a total of 8 this year now. Smoked some and it was great going to try some other recp. soon. Fishaholic- i was down there that say and it wasent that bad ive seen it way worse. If you think the v was bad that day go check out the grand and rocky cause you have to wait in line to fish basically. I went this morning after i got out of the tree stand on my way back home and checked out peisley (sp). Fished that last year and landed many the area down there hasent changed all that much just some stupid drunks littering the place up. Doesen't look like the v will be fishable until about sat or sunday if not later this really sucks ill have to go get another buck


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

never hating on the spin cast. just not that fun to me since I started the fly fishing. I have heard stories about the rocky and all that. I wasn't trying to say the vermilion is busy just the powerlines were. there are lots of places to fish. its just jojo messaged me to go to the powerlines to find steelies and when we went past there it was packed enough that I wouldn't wanna fly rod with all the guys and upset them all. if I lost a lure I wouldn't wade into someplace where all the guys r fishing. that was basically the whole point of the post. just saying I didn't fish there cause it was busy and didn't wanna bug people. jumpinjackass my waders are not that bunched up even tho they r neoprene and they tend to try. when I read your post I admit I got a lil offensive but then I got over it. anywho enough about that! post your pix when u catch some stuff guys! I hopefully will get mine asap. at least I got me a minnow today on a green glo egg!! 
big buck .I love peasly! ya I feel ya on those damn oberlin kids! they come and party down there! haha lol seen um one day in the summer. all these drunk guys tryin to show off and some hot girls swimming and then here comes me and steelin in some hip waders and all our fly gear! lol


----------



## bigbuck44089 (Nov 4, 2007)

Yeah I have seen them down there partying but that shouldent be a problem since patrol has been picked up down there according to LCSO and Metroparks. I spoke with the sheriff cause I live close to there and there is many cars coming from peasly at night and it shouldent be because it being apart of the metroparks from what im assuming they own most of that land that it also closes at dust (not saying if your fishing they will do anything) But if you down there drinking i hope they bust your ass...

sucks there wont be no fishing down there this week hopefully monday.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

steelinatrouts brother works for the metro parks and he heard the rangers say a few weeks ago they were giving alot of tickets down there for drinking and no lisences.


----------



## JumpinJackBass (Nov 13, 2007)

it is a shame that people go to fishing spots to get loaded possibly ruining it for the rest of us... i was young once too though and know how it is. just hope they clean up after themselves. as far as the metro parks owning that land down there i kind of doubt that. all those houses along that street own the land up to the river or the edge of the cliff. the metropark rangers may patrol that area as there is no police in that area only sheriffs. however ohio fish and game may go down there checking for liscences. really unless you are doing soemthing seriously wrong the rangers cannot do anythign to you while fishing on the waterways unless you are in their park such as mill hollow. and as i said i don't think that the metroparks owns the land around peasly hollow. if they do they should have put in a darn walkway down there with steps!!


----------

